# Electric Netting



## AtomzMom (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi Goatie friends! This is my first time posting here  We are planning to get a pair of family milk goats this spring! Currently we are undecided about breed, but leaning towards Nigerians or maybe a cross. Only concerned that the smaller options won't provide enough milk to fulfil our cheese making fantasies. We are also not sure what age goats we will be starting with.

My questions are about electric netting. From what I've read It sounds like a good managment solution for our situation. But I keep going to premier 1 to place the order & getting confused by all the options for netting & charger & any extras required to get started, ugh! Any recomendations in those area would be appreciated! I'd love to go with the cheapest options....but don't want to quickly regret it. Also , I read in an old post that poultry netting is a better option....so kid heads don't get stuck! Is this true? Does poultry netting work for adult goats too?

Thanks, Shani


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you call Premier 1 and talk to someone?

If you want to do cheese, you may want full size dairy goats.


----------



## AtomzMom (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi Karen, yes, you are probably right, full size dairy goats may be best! But those little Nigerians sure are cute! It may come down to what we can find here in Washington.

Calling premier 1 directly is certainly not a bad idea & i probaly will to place the order, so i can be sure i'm ordering all the needed parts to be up & running. I was just looking for anyone that might have a personal review, good or bad  When I was reading old threads here I discovered the suggestion of poultry netting for the safely of the goat kids, because the holes are smaller. I only read it in one old post, so I was wondering if it was sound advise & an appropriate option for a herd of varied ages.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I have Premier1 fencing and I really like it. It's easy to install, easy to move around, holds up well, and does an effective job of keeping goats in and predators out. That said, it is still electric fence and has its risks and disadvantages. 

I definitely recommend calling Premier1 on the phone so you can tell them exactly what you are looking for in a fence, the type(s) of animals it will contain (or keep out), the type of terrain and soil you have, etc. Despite the fact that I've ordered from Premier1 several times before, I still always call and talk to someone about any new or different fencing options that might work. So far I've stuck with 48" Permanet, but it's always good to ask about the various options. 

I'm not sure how tall the poultry fencing is, but if it's less than 4' I would not order it for adult goats. Short as they are, Nigerians can be really good jumpers, and 4' is barely tall enough as is, especially since it always sags between the rods. I've had goats jump over on rare occasions during breeding season or when they were really upset about something. I wish Premier1 would sell a 5' Permanet fence! 

If you go with electric, make sure you train your goats to it and be really sure they aren't going to get tangled before you leave them unattended. Sometimes they zap themselves and bolt into the fence instead of away. Babies are especially at risk of entanglement. You also have to make sure your hot fence is HOT, especially during the training phase. An electric fence with weak or no juice is no fence at all and poses an even greater entanglement risk since the goats disregard it (and so do predators).

Good luck!


----------



## Hurkett_Hill_Farm (Jan 12, 2014)

I also have premier poultry fencing for my goats. Got it so I can move them around if I want them to graze a specific area. Works great! They totally respect the fencing....


----------



## AtomzMom (Feb 28, 2015)

Great, thanks for sharing, this is helpful info! Yes, I will call to place order & ask any remaining questions. Because I've never used electric fence I'm a little nervous about the "training".....but being able to move the fence around will be great!


----------



## Hurkett_Hill_Farm (Jan 12, 2014)

I just take a hold of their collars and back them into the fence, yes you will get zapped too. They will also learn on their own through trial and error...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Where in Washington are you at? I have Premier 1 netting that I need to sell. Didn't work here, to many hilly places...


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I also have premier fencing that I can sell... I'm in granite falls WA. It works great! ( we have now finished fencing so we don't need so many). 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MustBeeKiddin (Dec 21, 2014)

I strongly suggest using the pos/neg configuration for your net fencing and DO NOT skimp on your charger. Not only will it keep your goats from getting out, but will keep them safe from predators getting in.

I currently use 4 Premier 1 net fences (pos/neg) and a Speedrite 3000. There is a post over on the Goat Management board about predators that details the fences and what people use. http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f217/predator-danger-176258/

We have horned goats and they don't get caught in the fence. They respect it and steer clear.

The key is the pos/neg and again, do not skimp on your charger.

I am very happy with our Premier 1 (with a few tweaks here and there with step in posts in the middle of the runs and we bolster the "corners we make with T posts).

Good luck no matter what you choose.


----------

